# How to get soap out of a mold



## Lesley (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I saw on the internet such a nice popsicle soap and I'd like to try that also. I have some DIY popsicle molds, but they're made of hard plastic. Now I was wondering how do you get the soap out of hard plastic molds?

Greets


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 30, 2009)

MP just pops out of plastic.  I have tried everything on earth in the way of plastic for MP soap and it justs comes out easily.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2009)

MP is harder than heck to get out of popsicle molds or narrow tube molds. I suggest popping them in the freezer for about 20 minutes. The soap & the plastic will freeze. When you take them out hold a hair dryer close to the  mold. The heat will cause the plastic to expand, the soap wil stay shrunk & you will be able to pull i tout by the stick. It takes practice but you will get the hang of it.


----------



## Lesley (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to try it.


----------



## Lesley (Aug 12, 2009)

Putting the soap in the freezer for 20 minutes and then heating it worked like a charm. The soap popped right out of the mold. Thanks for the help.


----------

